# Ever hear of Havir Americas for sublimation paper?



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Last month I got a call from a company in Miami selling sublimation paper. The company's name is Havir Americas and it's from Brazil. They've been in business for over 40 years and just this year decided to try selling their paper to American sublimation printers. I'd never heard of them before but he insisted he send me a sample, which he did. 

The sample print he sent was amazing. I thought maybe he was using a different kind of ink to get colors that rich. Last night I did a couple of test prints with his paper. I am impressed. I mean really impressed. My blacks are black and not purple. The grays are gray and not green. The colors are vivid. 

I dug out the most colorful pics I could find and put them on a mousepad. My mousepads have always looked terrible color-wise until now. I was beginning to think it was the fabric on the pads, but now I know it was the paper I was using. These pics don't do the colors justice but you can see what I'm talking about. I had to scan it and it wouldn't all fit..

If you want more information on this paper send me a PM or email.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Do they offer roll paper and tacky paper? Not 100% of forum rules but I do not see an issue sharing the details. 

For us it would all come down to matching the quality of the Beaver tacky paper and a much better price. The concern would be is someone going to go after them and try to shut them down. This happened a year or so back when a company from China set up a US office and started selling paper. We tried the paper and it was good quality at an incredible price but they were shut down pretty quickily. The only draw back to that paper was it smelled really bad pressing. 

If there are forum rules against posting such info please email me at mark@riderzready.com

Thanks!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Riderz Ready said:


> Do they offer roll paper and tacky paper? Not 100% of forum rules but I do not see an issue sharing the details.
> 
> For us it would all come down to matching the quality of the Beaver tacky paper and a much better price. The concern would be is someone going to go after them and try to shut them down. This happened a year or so back when a company from China set up a US office and started selling paper. We tried the paper and it was good quality at an incredible price but they were shut down pretty quickily. The only draw back to that paper was it smelled really bad pressing.
> 
> ...


They do have rolls. I didn't see any mention of tacky though. The paper did not have a smell to it when I pressed it. I know there's a patent on sublimation ink, but there are so many brands of paper available I don't see how there could be a way for them to shut anyone down selling paper.

I know there are forum rules about advertising and promotion and I wasn't sure where the line is drawn when recommending a product which is why I didn't put his contact information down.

You can browse their websites at Havir Americas | Transfer paper distribution for the Americas and Havir. Or you can email him at sublimation[USER=97915]@HA[/USER]viramericas.com. Hope that helps. He can send you the rest of the information when he responds to your email.


----------



## neilb (Jan 14, 2012)

Just to note when I clicked on the haviramericas link my antivirus said it found JS/Kryptic.LD trojan and terminated the connection so be careful.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

lben said:


> I know there's a patent on sublimation ink, but there are so many brands of paper available I don't see how there could be a way for them to shut anyone down selling paper.


I believe the paper from China was called Wing Wing. They were shut down and fast. It may have something to do with "tacky" technology.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

My anti-virus software hasn't given me any issues or warnings about either of those web pages. It is a legit business. Maybe your software doesn't like shopping carts or something. Not sure what the problem is there.


----------



## neilb (Jan 14, 2012)

lben said:


> My anti-virus software hasn't given me any issues or warnings about either of those web pages. It is a legit business. Maybe your software doesn't like shopping carts or something. Not sure what the problem is there.


Don't usually have a problem with it but I did an online check and revisited the site without it happening again.

This is what it threw up the first time.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

That is really strange. I know every now and then mine will stop me from entering a website because they have a shopping cart or have some link to join or purchase something. I will have to show this to Octavio. Maybe someone is trying to hack their website.


----------



## noblehaus (Feb 21, 2011)

I was also sent a roll of paper to test, and also impressed. The paper is not cheap, about double/triple what i am paying, but I think it has its place for certian substrates 
They have changed the paper in the last couple months. I tested the paper a few months ago and had difficulty with ink release

Dewayne
Noble Haus Inc
noblehausinc.com


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I tested the sheets. For me it is less expensive than the other products I've purchased in the past.


----------



## bboch7 (Aug 10, 2011)

neilb said:


> Don't usually have a problem with it but I did an online check and revisited the site without it happening again.
> 
> This is what it threw up the first time.


These are usually caused by banner adds not the website itself


----------



## neilb (Jan 14, 2012)

bboch7 said:


> These are usually caused by banner adds not the website itself


Just gone back to the site to see if there where any banner ads and got the exact same thing again and there are no banner ads.

Maybe it's a false positive but Eset definitely doesn't like it.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

Just because a company is legitimate doesn't mean that their website can't be compromised without their knowledge. Also, even if it's due to banner ads, it's first the ad manager's responsibility to catch such ads before they get into the system, and secondly the website manager/company's responsibility to not pick an ad manager that doesn't care.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

There aren't any banner ads. I did contact them last night and they said they would look into it because they have never had any problems in the past.

They've been in business since 1949 (longer than most of us have been alive) and I think they would rather maintain a good reputation online. Anyhow, I was told last night that they don't sell online at least not here in the USA. He also told me the don't have tacky paper, but they do have rolls and sheets.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

Not saying anything bad about the company. Many major retailers (as well as the government!) have had their websites hacked. A lot of hackers make it obvious there's a problem, changing the front page, etc. Others do sneakier things like uploading a virus script that nobody notices for awhile. Just saying that it may not be a false positive.


----------



## neilb (Jan 14, 2012)

I have no knowledge of java programming but the part that seems to be causing the trouble is some obfuscated script early in the page that follows "en0no3mno3nia-lien0htpno3rxrpno3rxen0d".

Haven't a clue what it is but that part looks vaguely 'hackerish' if you can have such a thing.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

They are checking into it as we speak.


----------



## chinasubpaper (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi Mark , my name is Sisley from China. We are a professional exporter of Sublimation paper , the tacky sublimation paper ,is one of our best seller ,we've been produce it for 10 years . If you are interested in it , kindly get back to us at [email protected].


----------



## chinasubpaper (Aug 27, 2015)

Riderz Ready said:


> I believe the paper from China was called Wing Wing. They were shut down and fast. It may have something to do with "tacky" technology.


WING WING is from South Korea, not China


----------

